
How a Rundown Square Near Boston Birthed a Biotech Boom and Real Estate Empire - breck
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-05/how-a-rundown-square-near-boston-birthed-a-biotech-boom-and-real-estate-empire
======
cbm-vic-20
> We started just with a business plan, a financial model and kind of a hope
> that our $19 million that we raised from—you know—friends and family would
> someday, maybe create a little company that could own a few buildings

I need friends and family who can scrape together $19,000,000.

(Disclaimer: I work in Kendall Sq., not in an Alexandria property)

